# VW-Bug-427Cobra conversion



## medusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Have the VW chassis with 427 Cobra body on it, now to decide which conversion kit?

Is the Wilderness kit a resonable choice, for 4 or 5 thousand, the complete conversion kit, seems too good to be true......sure need batteries and battery racks, but that's all?







Today, 02:24 PM 
medusa








Junior Member
Join Date: Jul 2008
Posts: 1 

















*Re: VW Kit Cars Gone Electric* 
The Wilderness kit for a VW conversion seems simple and not too bad a price, anyone done one, near San Francisco that I could look at?

I'd like to convert this baby to electric
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I have not used the kit but how about something like this! It is an excellent idea and I just happen to have a Kostov/Zapi controller for sale. This same idea would work fine for your VW Cobra Kit.

http://inertext.homeunix.com/spyder550

Pete


----------



## medusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Pete, the reason I was looking at the Wilderness kit conversion is it seems like a simple kit, everyting is there cept for batterys, and bat trays; for a novice like me it seems like it would be the way to go for a first time outing.

Does anyone know what a VW Bug body/door/hood/trunk lid/engine weigh?
I know the Cobra body weight about 300 pounds, I would guess I'm saving several hundred pounds, untill the weight of the batteries is added.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi;
Wilderness is a good set of people to order from, the Kit they sell is for the bug and that is who I origionally got mine from.... They provide everything and all you add is the Batteries and the Man-hours,,, and yes, they have everything you need...... mine is a 1966 bug...  
Thank you Marty


----------



## medusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Marty,

You've answered my question about Wilderness, this electric vehicle is new a different for me, my other Cobra has a 1966 427 cu.in. engine in her, and takes about a gallon of gas to get her out of the garage, this will be a fun change.
BTW, this VW-Cobra body was manufactured by FiberJet Industries of Sacrament, California, I now have the mold to make more.


----------

